# Largest on Fly



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

Took the grandsons to a friend's pond last Saturday for a little bass fishing. Decided to break in a new 4 pc. 4 wt. I built for my wife. First fish on the rod on the third cast on a size 10 Jitterbee. Pushing 5 lbs. What a hoot!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That really is a nice catch on a 4 wt. Mighty proud of you and hope there will be many more. Merry Christmas. Now I will scan the internet for a jitterbee.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Now that's breakin' in a new build right! I'll bet that was a hoot on a 4wt. Nothin like a little largemouth action to test one out. Very cool.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Bet that was a blast on a 4wt. Great fish


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So did ya grill it???? Or was the pond just behind the bushes?


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

I rewarded her with a swim back in the pond as thanks for the great fight!!! The pond is directly behind the photographer.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I forgot to ask if the rod you were using was a custom made rod and if so what rod blank brand were you using. Just curious. I make my own fly rods and always curious as to how other fellows like the brand of blanks they are using.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice fish. I think flyfishing in tanks is taking a good hold these days. Its a whole lot of fun and a great introduction to flyfishing.


----------

